# Dicke Brocken, harte Regeln: Wettangeln im Elsass



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai







*Dicke Brocken, harte Regeln: Wettangeln im Elsass​*
Die Badische Zeitung berichtet von einer Angelveranstaltung von jenseits der Grenze, in Frankreich:
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/elsa...e-regeln-wettangeln-im-elsass--135376720.html

Ein äußerst lesenswerter Artikel, der viele verschieden Aspekte beleuchtet und darstellt.

Und zwar geht es um das  "Internationale Forellenfischen" im elsässischen Ottmarsheim.


Von "Angeln ist eine Philosophie in Frankreich – und Big Business" zu "Deutsche Angler lieben Frankreich wegen der schlanken Bürokratie" über "Wettangeln hat mit beschaulichem Freizeitangeln nichts zu tun" bis zu "Als der Angelhaken im Nacken des Autors landet" reichen die Themen.

Angefangen vom schwierigen Parken (Notstandsverordnung wegen Terroranschlägen), über die Entstehung des dortigen "Angelvereines", die Vorteile für deutsche Angler in Frankeich, Frauenangelscheine bis zu den Wettangelregularien wird berichtet..

---------------------------------------------------​
Dass anglerisch vieles im Ausland anders läuft als bei uns in Deutschland ist bekannt.

Auch, dass deswegen viele deutsche Angler gerne ins benachbarte Ausland zum angeln gehen...

Einfach mal zum drüber nachdenken.....

Am teutschen (Bürokratieun)Wesen muss hoffentlich nie die (Angler)Welt genesen........

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## diaryofdreams (7. April 2017)

*AW: Dicke Brocken, harte Regeln: Wettangeln im Elsass*

Hmm ... Auf dem Foto in der Zeitung erkennt man den einen oder anderen Angler den man auf anderen Wettfischen schon gesehen hat )..
Aber beid er ganzen Sache von "Angeln" zu reden ist ein bissel übertrieben. Bin 1-2 mal im Jahr auch in Frankreich bei solchen Veranstaltungen. Ich seh das mehr als Nahrungsbeschaffung, mit Angeln hat das wenig zu tun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Dicke Brocken, harte Regeln: Wettangeln im Elsass*

Da sind die Ansichten (und Einsichten) eben manchmal unterschiedlich....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. April 2017)

*AW: Dicke Brocken, harte Regeln: Wettangeln im Elsass*

Ich finde Wettkampfangeln toll, freue mich natürlich auch für jene die in den Genuß solcher Events kommen. In Zeiten des Lebensmittelüberschusses stellt sich mir die Frage nach Angeln für Nahrungserwerb nicht mehr, Fischen möchte ich aber dennoch.

Meine Zielfische sind weniger Wertvoll für die Küche was den Aufwand angeht, also setze ich freudig alles wieder zurück und erfreue mich daran meine Beute nicht immer töten zu müssen. 

Mein moralischer Kompass klopft auch manchmal an, aber im Endeffekt habe ich links am Ohr den Teufel, rechts den Engel. Einfach Totschlagen weil es jemand verlangt ? Nein, niemals. Anderen vorschreiben wie sie ihren Konsum zu steuern haben ? Auf keinen Fall. Einen Konsens bilden zwischen Entnehmen und Gewässer sinnig bewirtschaften. Gern !

Ich habe dieses Jahr einen Fisch 5x innerhalb von 2 Wochen auf die gleiche Methode gefangen ( handlange Brasse mit Missbildung des Kopfes) . Ich hab mich gefreut und fange ihn mit Sicherheit wieder.

Nach deutscher Logik hätte ich ihn verbuddeln müssen. Aber wir leben in so einer Moralapostel gesteuerten Welt. Einfaches Beispiel:

Ich suche seit fast einem Jahr eine Wohnung von 50qm für mich und meinen Hund, den ich aus dem Tierheim habe. Ich wollte Selbstlos sein, diesem Kerlchen eine Chance geben weil der Halter davor jede Menge verbockt hatte. Unsere Gesellschaft hat ja für alles und jeden etwas über, für Schutz und Nachhaltigkeit sind die Arme weit geöffnet. Überall fliegen die Likes wenn jemand sich einen Hund aus Tierstationen holt und selbst einen schweren Weg mit diesen Vierbeiner gehen muss.

Wenn ich aber eine Wohnung möchte, dann werde ich ausgeschlossen, weil Hund. Da spielt es keine Rolle woher dieser kommt. Abends wird wieder Tierisch Tierisch geschaut und gejubbelt wenn Bello ein neues Zuhause hat. Sicherlich, mit Tieren kann es kompliziert werden, aber dafür steht ihr doch ständig mit eurer Schützermentalität und Nächstenliebe. Muss man aber selbst geben, bereit sein zu helfen, dann gehen die Lichter aus und jeder gute Vorwand wird vergessen. Das ist die deutsche Logik. 

Beim Angeln sehe ich dieses Verhalten auch, da werde ich gefragt warum ich "olle" Brassen schwimme lasse während neben meinen Ohren der Proppen mit lebendem Köderfisch rausfliegen sehe. 

Differenzieren findet einfach nicht mehr statt. Den Themen werden Schubladen zugeordnet, dann Deckel drauf und ab damit. Ich habe jede Hoffnung nach mehr Selbstbestimmung aufgegeben weil es immer einen Kasper geben wird der andere Menschen nur akzeptieren wird wenn sie nach seinen Regeln spielen, während es jene Spezialisten gibt die logische Grenzen ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste überschreiten werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Dicke Brocken, harte Regeln: Wettangeln im Elsass*

Da ist es schon gut, dass der Weg in Nachbarländer relativ einfach ist....


----------



## Lajos1 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Dicke Brocken, harte Regeln: Wettangeln im Elsass*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da ist es schon gut, dass der Weg in Nachbarländer relativ einfach ist....




Hallo,

na ja, aber die Fischerei auf Salmoniden in Frankreich (ich meine  in Flüssen und Bächen) kann man getrost vergessen. Die haben schöne, wirklich sehr schöne Landschaften mit herrlichen Flüssen, aber mit sehr wenig Fischen drin. Da fängt man bei uns in jedem drittklassigen Gewässer aber deutlich besser als in Frankreich, wo man eben sicher etwas freier fischen kann als bei uns, wo sich aber auch kaum einer, ausser ausländische Touristen vielleicht, an Mindestmaße oder Entnahmebeschränkungen hält. Dementsprechend ist der Fischbestand.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (8. April 2017)

*AW: Dicke Brocken, harte Regeln: Wettangeln im Elsass*

Hallo,



> Nach deutscher Logik hätte ich ihn verbuddeln müssen.



Wo steht dann das???

Ich denke eher, du hättest ihn waidgerecht töten und einer sinnvollen Verwertung, vorzugsweise der Nahrungsaufnahme, zuführen müssen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Dicke Brocken, harte Regeln: Wettangeln im Elsass*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> na ja, aber die Fischerei auf Salmoniden in Frankreich (ich meine  in Flüssen und Bächen) kann man getrost vergessen.


Mir fehlt dazu die persönliche Erfahrung, erzählt kriege ich oft was anderes, von Leuten die viel lieber im Elsass, Vogesen etc. statt im Schwarzwald die Flugangel schwingen - und das wohl kaum, weils da schlechter wäre..

Und es gibt ja nicht nur Salmoniden.

Und zudem gehts hier ja zuerst mal um das genannte Wettangeln im Zeitungsbericht, das so definitiv bei uns undenkbar wäre...


----------



## Lajos1 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Dicke Brocken, harte Regeln: Wettangeln im Elsass*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mir fehlt dazu die persönliche Erfahrung, erzählt kriege ich oft was anderes, von Leuten die viel lieber im Elsass, Vogesen etc. statt im Schwarzwald die Flugangel schwingen - und das wohl kaum, weils da schlechter wäre..
> 
> Und es gibt ja nicht nur Salmoniden.
> 
> ...


----------

